

Proposed One-Way Mars Exploration Program "Spirit of the Lone Eagle" - mleonhard
http://www.thespacereview.com/article/669/1

======
mechanical_fish
Didn't I see a Doctor Who episode just like this? The Doctor must defeat the
head of the space program, who turns out to be the Marquis de Sade doing a
Doctor Strangelove-flavored Werner Von Braun impression?

One of the most memorable scenes is the one where the Doctor and his companion
sit down to dinner with the villain and debate literature. Suspicions are
aroused when the villain laments the unhappy ending of _Apollo 13_. "Why
couldn't it have been more like _The Perfect Storm_?"

In the end the guy is stalked and killed by the spectral ghost of Laika the
dog.

------
c1sc0
Interesting bit: "Americans forget that Apollo succeeded in large part because
the country knew that sending humans to the Moon within the short time frame
of ten years would be exciting, difficult, dangerous, and perhaps even
impossible." This mission is exactly the kind of risk-taking we should be
encouraging.

